# Just Got A 9b Have Some Questions



## Atesta18 (Jan 4, 2017)

just got a 9b I think not sure on year it is a v belt drive there is a lever on top of the gear box when I engage it nothing spins what do the gears do ?


----------



## Mister Ed (Jan 5, 2017)

I am not familiar with the 9B, but am taking a guess that is the engagement for the back gears. Look on the bull gear (gear to the right of the pulleys) and see if there is a pin on the right side of it. Pull the pin out and engage that lever and see if things will turn (by hand).


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 6, 2017)

Mister Ed is correct.  Have a look at the thread:
*"Engaging Back Gear Logan 820"  *
*for more info.  The mechanism on the 820 is slightly different, but he operating principle*
*is the same.  Think of your headstock as a 2 speed gearbox: with back gears*
*engaged you're in "low".*


----------



## brino (Jan 6, 2017)

@Nogoingback -your link doesn't work for me.......but it gave me enough info to search for the same post.

try this link:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/engaging-back-gear-logan-820.53991/

Essentially the same as my post for a southbend lathe here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/new-to-me-mckenzie-lathe.52122/#post-443014

-brino


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 7, 2017)

Sorry, I didn't intend that to be a link, just a title.  The software  converted it.


----------



## mjhenks (Jan 26, 2017)

As suggested above there is a pin on the right side of the bull gear that de-couples the gear from the spindle.  There is a mark on the pulley showing where the hole in the pulley is when you try and re-engage the pin.  Rotating that lever then engages the back gear.  The 9B is a similar to the Logan 400 or 1400 with the gear box and sometimes power cross slide.  Do you mind posting pictures of your apron and saddle?


----------

